# mosquito ice report



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

does anyone have a fishing report for mosquito? I had some buddy's go out earlier in the week,good ice on north end but not great fishing.Just wondering if south end is good and where the eyes are at.Please let me know


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

From what i have read it is around 6" on the north side. On the southside it is 3-5" close to the dam the thinner the ice.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

anyone catching fish?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Go to Hard Water Discussions there are a couple of good reports on Mosquito there...C.L...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

no...............


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

the ice on the bouy line is only 3 inches and crossing the presure crack is hairy watched a few people go in yesterday. peple of the perch i hear you need to carry a spare key in yor wallet lol . i guess my brother gave you a ride yesterday


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Hello All, It been a long winter ,and i really enjoyed my time off, and now were back. We opened up yesterday. I hope you all had a very Merry Christmas and hoping this will be a very Happy New Year for you.
Here's the fishing and ice report that we've been hearing:
3-4 plus inches on the Northend at the bouy line. they are catching limits of nice size walleyes. They are using vib-es- jigging rapalas- swedish pimples and Kastmasters.
I also heard they were catching some crappies and walleyes near the the rt.305 bridge. So get on out here. Be careful though, I heard there are some pressure cracks on the North end. BE SMART AND SAFE! 
With the temperatures being in the single digits for the coming week---next weekend should be awesome.
*HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON----MISSED YA, LINDA*


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Linda-
Soooooooooo glad to see you back. I know the members are also.
Glad you enjoyed the time away, you deserve a break. But now- Back to work!  Keep the reports coming. Hope to get up there this year for a few days. Looking forward to stopping by and chating also.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Was there yesterday, fishing near the bridge area off the causeway. Lots of shove ice there. Was hard to find open water beneath your holes. Have to go out farther next time. Matt, remember to take a spare set of keys anytime you're coming out. I learned the same way you did. 
Linda, if i'd have known you were open, i'd have stopped by to say hello. Welcome back from vacation.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome back LINDA ...Will stop in the next time I am up your way...A lot of the OGF's looking for bait up there...Now they know ,,,go to the Causway Bait & Tackle...Keep us up to date on the ICE......Jim.....


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Glad too hear from ya Linda! I know Ill be cominup your way next weekend. Good cold nights with sunny days ahead. Also was wondering what kinda of live bait youll have? Thanks much!!!!!!!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

We Have Minnows --wax Worms--maggots-- And Night Crawlers.
See Ya Soon, Linda


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Was at Mosquito yesterday and after hearing too many people going swimming, I decided to go to another area. l met eyepod yesterday as he was heading back out near the pressure crack.....good to meet ya. We went down near the cemetery (4.5")and only got into alot of tiny perch. No problem tho, it was great to get out for the first time this season. Will be up there again soon. The ice should be great by this weekend. Stopped at Linda's but she wasn't in....


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Just a caution to everyone this *&^&#37;$%^ snow is now insulating the ice.
A lot of this beautiful cold weather is going to go to waste. Kinda hard for ice to form with 8+ inches of snow laying on top of it.

Do not let the upcoming week fool you into that its firm everything up. Guys are even falling thru ponds. I have the urge as bad as anyone but am going to wait until its a little safer.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

That last big blast of snow had alot of wetness to it.I drilled a couple holes Friday at my honey hole just to get an idea of the ice thickness.Under the snow the ice was only 3 inches thick and very wet on top.With the high winds 20-30mph and cold temps coming this week I'm hoping the ice will be in much better shape than last weekend.Lets keep those fingers crossed.I need an ice fix real bad............Mark


----------



## dan thompson (Feb 1, 2008)

fished the north end yesterday afternoon. alot of water and shmoo on top of the good 3-4in. of good ice. not to much snow. it should freeze up nice with this cold snap coming. saw some walley caught but none for my son or myself. watch out for the stress crack everybody is talking about. they had a few planks across it yesterday but still a little scary. KEEP IT ON TOP!!!!!


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm headed out to the North end in a couple hours to fish until dark.I will post a report tomorrow.We went saturday and like most of you I didn't like the stories of people going for a swim so we went out of 305.Great ice but no fish.Hopefully that pressure crack is a little safer, I will let you all know(hopefully)


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, do let us know. For someone like myself, it's an hour drive!! Will be back up there this weekend though regardless of the fishless reports!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Is there still a ton of snow on the ice?


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

i fished yesterday and the snow was about gone the weight of the snow pushed the ice down and let the water come up there were a few slushy spots still but im sure there froze up by now i live in lordstown and we got bout 4 inches of new snow today and skeeter usually gets a lil more so...... i think im headin out tomorrow so i,ll let u all know


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

plan on getting out there bright and early on saturday. may try to get my gramps with me. going to 305. always had good luck with the perch and crappie there and the eyes come in right before dark. cant wait to drill the first hole. gotta get outta the house. ill be in a big shappel 2 person shanty. stop by and say hi. what time does linda open up over there also?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll be open at 6:00a.m. on Saturday and Sunday.
6:30 Monday thru Friday for now. see ya soon, Linda


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I fished from 2:30 to 5:30 pm last night at the north end.The ice is about 6" and almost all the snow is either froze or gone, the walk out was nice I didn't even have to stop for a break. I only caught 1 eye but not because they weren't biting. I had a 20" eye to the hole and my ice scooper got tangled with my line so I tried to turn it's head with my hand on the line it decided to fight some more and broke me off.I had a minnow on a hook and split shot in one hole and a vibe in the other.The 20''er came from the minnow along with 6 other nice bites but couldn't get good hook sets.I caught one about 13" and a nice crappie on the vibe and rolled a couple more.Some guys got a limit some only got one or two.I did notice though when one came, a few came.My vexlar would light up for 2 or 3 minutes and that is when I got the bites then it would die for a while.


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Where is the best place to park when fishing the North side?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

West side of causeway is a road called Hoagland Blackstub (or viceversa?) that runs north and south....head north a few miles....and an intersection to your right goes back a few hundred yards...can't miss all the vehicles...


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

snake69 said:


> West side of causeway is a road called Hoagland Blackstub (or viceversa?) that runs north and south....head north a few miles....and an intersection to your right goes back a few hundred yards...can't miss all the vehicles...


Thanks Snake, that would be the road Montes is on?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I think its off 88. Ill be up there fri ALL day. Not sure which end yet but Im a goin.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

yes it is the road off of montes, off of RT.88


----------



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

Would that be Mahan Denman Rd he is talking about?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Its the road that runs west of Skeeter. Used to be in the lake.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Is this the area?


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

i have never really iced the north end before. do u fish out by the buoys or u fish more toward the channel out by the island? or do u go to the north west corner of the lake by the buoys? all i know is there is a lot more shallower water up there. may try it though early saturday before i go to the south if i can get a few pointers. much appreciated.


----------



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats what Im thinkin....You turn right on mahan denman and there is parking down there near the lake shore. The roadbed I believe is still there under the water. What Im not sure of is whether that spot is north of the bouy line which would be the game preserve. Thus no fishing.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Its a pretty long hike. Might be better off north of the causeway. Nice map too. Best Ive seen in bottom contours yet of Skeeter. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The bouy line is always north of Mahan Denman Rd., which dead ends into the water, and is used as a 'primitive' boat launch.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

fished north end again last night and did really well this time.I landed 10 and lost at least that many.My biggest was 19".About 7' of water.I will definently be back tonight


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

jiggineyes, thanks a lot for the information! good luck to you, i hope you catch a bunch more. i havent been out there yet and may not get to go this weekend even but its good to know theyre biting this year.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Thats about a mile walk each way, isn't it? Kinda tough dragging a shanty that far for us old guys.  Guess i'll head down to 305 and try that area.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

no drag is too far when I'm catching walleyes! The drag really isn't too bad the snow is gone so it's mostly just ice.Take your time, you'll be alright


----------



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

Was plannin on fishin today. Things changed tho. Went to gander mountain last night to pick up some supplies. Was takin a look at some Ice augers when I noticed one of the boxes were open. So I decided I would pull the Auger out of the box for a closer inspection of its quality. I wasnt ready for the weight of it and as i pulled it out it slipped out of my hand and the blades just happened to catch my hand. Sliced my hand wide open. Im not one for a lot of blood, of my own that is. It cut me in a angle so there was this large flap of bloody skin. Just as the blood was hittin the floor of gander mountain, I broke out into a sweat and got really light headed. Down goes Stumpy! Down goes Stumpy! My woman, who is a nurse by trade, just so happened to be with me at the time. Thank god! She got me a ice water out of the cooler there, and sat me down till she thought I wouldnt pass out when I stood back up. That was the best damn ice water I have had! So we headed over to St Joes Hospital to get stitched up. Im in the waiting room watchin the cavs game when a Dr comes in with a lil table and a couple needles and other stainless steel devices. Now im not one for needles either! This is just getting worse by the minute. I relay the info to the Dr of my wooziess and my concerns of needles and blood. He just cops an attitude and tells me he aint got all nite. If I had this guys salary, I would certainly have all nite, but i was in no position to argue with the man. He could "accidently" cause me a great deal of pain is what im thinkin. I concentrate on the game as I get poked and prodded, paying no attention to what hes doing, fearing i may pass out. A few minutes pass by and the Doc says all done. Im a lil woozy but hangin in there. What happened next just got the blood boilin in the old lady. The Dr left the room but just left the cart there with blood all over it and used needles for me and anyone else to see. Seemed strange. Then a nurse comes in. She needed to bandage my hand. I guess its her job to wheel out the cart too. Would have made sense if the bandage was on the cart, but it wasnt. As she is wrapping up my hand shes giving me instructions to keep it clean. Meanwhile my hand is still covered in blood. My woman, having enuff, says to the nurse, "arent you gonna clean that before u wrap it?" Obviously not, so my woman does it herself. Cleaned off the wound and the blood from my hand and wrapped it. Probably made the nurse there feel incompetent, but if were talkin about cleanliness lets all get on the same page here. So all is done and we are free to leave Abu Ghraib, I mean St Joes hospital. The nurse left first with out a goodbye. We took a second trying to get my coat on and brace for the negative temps outside. As we left the only thing that remained in the waiting room, was the bloody cart. Cheers to cleanliness!
So with a bruised ego, and very sore right hand Ill probably be out there tomorrow or i may try some night fishin and head out there tonite. Gonna be tuff tyin those ice jigs on, but ill do my best. If i do any good ill be sure to post.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

omg....wow.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

How is the ice just off the causeway on the north side...how much snow is on top of the ice...Have caugh a lot of nice crappies a hundred yard off the causeway..in the past...Have they plowed the parking area.....Jim...
P.S. Stumpy Sorry to hear about your injury...Wonder if they took the bloody cart out of the room yet...


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Stumpy, your lucky you had your woman with you. You may have layed in that Gander Mt. for days before someone helped you. Buddy system is always a must in that store.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Chaunc,
It's by no means a mile walk. If I had to guess where everyone was at in relation to the parking lot, I would say maybe a several hundred yards, but nowhere near a mile....maybe a 1/4 of a mile at most? Of course alot of people were doing great there last week which probably makes it well worth the walk....


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

so do u fish the north end by lindas then? havent gotten a straight answer from no one. if the answer is so precious, then pm me then. would like a couple pointers for the north end and would be glad to share some about the south end. thanks and any info would be appreciated.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I will be heading there on Monday. Anyone else going? 

Sharkie - I usually look for the higher concentration of shanties and set-up from there.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

STUMPY said:


> Was plannin on fishin today. Things changed tho. Went to gander mountain last night to pick up some supplies. Was takin a look at some Ice augers when I noticed one of the boxes were open. So I decided I would pull the Auger out of the box for a closer inspection of its quality. I wasnt ready for the weight of it and as i pulled it out it slipped out of my hand and the blades just happened to catch my hand. Sliced my hand wide open. Im not one for a lot of blood, of my own that is. It cut me in a angle so there was this large flap of bloody skin. Just as the blood was hittin the floor of gander mountain, I broke out into a sweat and got really light headed. Down goes Stumpy! Down goes Stumpy! My woman, who is a nurse by trade, just so happened to be with me at the time. Thank god! She got me a ice water out of the cooler there, and sat me down till she thought I wouldnt pass out when I stood back up. That was the best damn ice water I have had! So we headed over to St Joes Hospital to get stitched up. Im in the waiting room watchin the cavs game when a Dr comes in with a lil table and a couple needles and other stainless steel devices. Now im not one for needles either! This is just getting worse by the minute. I relay the info to the Dr of my wooziess and my concerns of needles and blood. He just cops an attitude and tells me he aint got all nite. If I had this guys salary, I would certainly have all nite, but i was in no position to argue with the man. He could "accidently" cause me a great deal of pain is what im thinkin. I concentrate on the game as I get poked and prodded, paying no attention to what hes doing, fearing i may pass out. A few minutes pass by and the Doc says all done. Im a lil woozy but hangin in there. What happened next just got the blood boilin in the old lady. The Dr left the room but just left the cart there with blood all over it and used needles for me and anyone else to see. Seemed strange. Then a nurse comes in. She needed to bandage my hand. I guess its her job to wheel out the cart too. Would have made sense if the bandage was on the cart, but it wasnt. As she is wrapping up my hand shes giving me instructions to keep it clean. Meanwhile my hand is still covered in blood. My woman, having enuff, says to the nurse, "arent you gonna clean that before u wrap it?" Obviously not, so my woman does it herself. Cleaned off the wound and the blood from my hand and wrapped it. Probably made the nurse there feel incompetent, but if were talkin about cleanliness lets all get on the same page here. So all is done and we are free to leave Abu Ghraib, I mean St Joes hospital. The nurse left first with out a goodbye. We took a second trying to get my coat on and brace for the negative temps outside. As we left the only thing that remained in the waiting room, was the bloody cart. Cheers to cleanliness!
> So with a bruised ego, and very sore right hand Ill probably be out there tomorrow or i may try some night fishin and head out there tonite. Gonna be tuff tyin those ice jigs on, but ill do my best. If i do any good ill be sure to post.


So what did you think of the auger?


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

i figured that. that dont meen the fish are there though. i think ill just head to the south end by 305 and give it hell. always did good there. if anyone wants to meet up, ill be in a blue durango and a dark blue 2 person shappel shanty. stop by and see how its goion. gramps is not coming.


----------



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

Ill be at Lindas round 7am. tomorrow mornin for bait with my buddy. We plan on being out there all day. Ill have my cell with me if anyone is having a bad day give me a call and hopefully I can put ya on some fish. Or vice versa! 330-506-6392

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> So what did you think of the auger?


Well.......did you get a free auger out of this? I'll bet is was a Lazer with the sharper blades from Sweeden on it. Sounds like you came real close to living up to your nickname...................Mark


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Steve, Just think how good it will do on the ice!


----------



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> Well.......did you get a free auger out of this? I'll bet is was a Lazer with the sharper blades from Sweeden on it. Sounds like you came real close to living up to your nickname...................Mark


I went back last nite and got the auger, paid full price. Was careful taking it out of the box when I got home, just to find that this one had guards on it!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

How many stitches did it take ??? We want pics!!!!!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I'll tell you what ......... those blades can do a number on your flesh. I have a big scar on my left hand from an ice auger. I was putting the guard back on and it slipped. I didn't realize I had cut myself untill the blood was pouring out. 8 stitches later and a nice blood trial from my spot. I may just go back to using the GPS instead of my bloody breadcrumb theory.

I will be drilling some holes out at skeeter in the next week. Maybe even tonight. Let know if you are heading out there guys.

John


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Was on the north end for the afternoon. Only hit 2 eyes and a few perch. All keepers but one of the eyes was on a shinner. Didnt take long for him to find it! Minnows worked but slow and small for the eyes. Nothin on tip-ups and jigs. They want it movin and lively! Ice was 3 of clear and 3 of white. Becareful,there are wet spots south of the bouys about half mile in the middle. I fished off the island. Does anyone walk out off of Pike Bay? Are you allowed to park there?


----------



## turkeymikey (Jul 3, 2008)

Papascott said:


> How many stitches did it take ??? We want pics!!!!!!


Probably two as he didn't say...LOL..If it would have been 10 he would have pics... Sorry Stumpy..had to jab ya..


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Rudder ...Your remark about Stumpy laying in Gander Mt. jogged my memory...Was at the Gander in Twinsburg...Could not find the ice fishing stuff in the back of the store...Went up asked the cashier where it was ..Her remark was you just came from the fishing section...Walked back found a guy named mark who worked there...Walked me up to the front of the store..there was a small ice section...Not 10 feet from her counter...So as you say Stumpy could be still laying there.....Jim....


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I was on the south side. lots and lots of perch.


----------



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

Well got to the lake a lil late, bout 8 am I made it to Lindas. She advised me everyone was fishing the bouy line and there was no parking spots left. So me and my buddy headed out right behind Lindas. drilled holes all around the 100 tree pile 5-8ft water. fished it and didnt mark a thing on the vex. Moved out to the channel in 12ft water and the Vex was lighting up like a christmas tree at times. Unfortunately it was mostly small perch and gills. Got one keeper crappie and lost another. It was enough to keep us occupied in that same spot for a few hours, or it may have been the wind and cold that kept us in the warm shanty. Regardless of the numbers still a good time. Im goin back at it tomorrow, but Ill be solo. Not sure of where to go, got some good ideas, but im accepting all PMs for honeyholes at this time. 

Anyone have any problems with their Vex today? Mine for the first time would go a lil haywire.The entire screen would light up. Would turn it off and then on it would be fine. Never did that before. Thinkin it was the ice cause the battery meter wasnt working either after about 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

turkeymikey said:


> Probably two as he didn't say...LOL..If it would have been 10 he would have pics... Sorry Stumpy..had to jab ya..


What a big man u are pickin on the crippled! LOL

It was four by the way! It was all the blood soaked paper towels that bothered me! Plus the cut looked like the auger tried to fillet my thumb, luckily the fillet was still attached!


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

yea my vex went haywire today too turned it on and there was a loud winey noise then after i turned it off and then back on it went away, but whatever spins in there was a little louder than normal till the heater got going.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ill be leaving in an 1/2. Your more than welcome too meat up!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Mine for the first time would go a lil haywire.The entire screen would light up. Would turn it off and then on it would be fine. Never did that before


sometimes schools of shad or other baitfish will fill the vex with thin green marks. ive seen it happen at mosquito.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

heres some pics from sat on the bouy line







we caught a couple dink eyes and a few perch nothing worth keeping nice to get out of the house


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

another







who ever that is in the orange i froze watchin u sittin out there!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Went to the SE parking lot today (sorry, forgot the camera) and fished for a good 7+ hrs. Nothing but 50-60 dink perch. Fished in 15 ft of water for the first 4 hrs. So we went 100 yds north towards the crane, fished in 14 fow and *nothing* for another 3 hrs. Good ice though, 7+ inches. Might try the North end tomorrow or hit Berlin. Checked Berlin yesterday and it only has 3.5 inches of ice, so if it's my choice, we'll be at the north end of Skeeter. Will check here tomorrow to see if anyone can give me good reports on the North end to talk my buddy into going there. Any and all reports welcome, both negative and positive!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'd love to hear a report on Berlin also.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

some guys at milton today were at berlin and a bay by the ramp was thick ice but as they went off a point there spud bar went through on one hit,i,m thinking they were off of bonner ramp,they ended up at milton and that was iffy out it the channel area no one was out that far..


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Those lakes are too unpredictable. WB isnt bad but still has thin spots. Intill Skeeter has 8 clear ice I wont fish any where else. It only has 4 on the dam end. Dont hear it makin much ice.(Skeeter)


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i tried the sw 305 roadbed by the state park. the lot is NOT plowed so...be prepared for an adventure just getting in and out.

tried the roadbed in 14' and 8' for about 3 hours each. nothin but HORDES of dink perch. had the camera down, that was all i saw all afternoon except a few gills. caught one nice pumpkinseed. maybe woulda got better after dark but i left around 4:30.

the ice was either 4" with 4" of very wet snow or 8" where the wet snow had completely frozen.


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey guys what are you geting the pearch on ? Going out just want to be ready for everything. thank you.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Best bet is to dead stick it. Im using circle hooks and a green bead. Let it rest on the bottom then pick it up. The minnow head worked on the blade baits. Couldnt keep em off it! I got tired of chasin tip-ups and used the perch for bait.:B


----------



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

bower112 said:


> Hey guys what are you geting the pearch on ? Going out just want to be ready for everything. thank you.


They will hit anything but if u really want to catch them i would try a very small ice jig tipped with a maggot or piece of waxworm. They can easily get that in their mouth and you could catch a hundred of them. Please take some home!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> They will hit anything but if u really want to catch them i would try a very small ice jig tipped with a maggot or piece of waxworm. They can easily get that in their mouth and you could catch a hundred of them. Please take some home!


i second that. you could just be up and down on them pests all day.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey Bower112: You do realize the perch we caught were tiny? It was nice to catch something, but it would have taken three of the perch I was catching to make one keeper. I was catching them on a tiny firetiger jiggin' rap with a minnow head on the treble. Good luck to you if you go.


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

I was there Saturday the 17th. Good 7 inches of ice on the north end. Did well too- a bunch of dink walleye, three huge crappie, and missesd about 5 other fish.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Was at Berlin yesterday and Skeeter on Sunday. Ice at Mosquito was a good 7" at the south end by crane. Got 50-60 mini perch (4-6") on everything from pinmins to 1/4 oz vibes.
Was at Berlin yesterday for about 5 hrs. Ice was 5" with the top one inch not so pretty. Plenty of safe ice in my opinion. No perch but several walleye, just couldn't keep them hooked long enough to get them in the shanty. One got off the vibe and followed it to the hole, my buddy tried to grab it but couldn't get ahold of it. I'm sure it was in th 17-20" range. I had 2 get off on the way in and lost another that broke my line. Will be out there again tomorrow or Thurs and again this weekend. 
Had a 2 other people near us and maybe half a dozen near the public ramp. We were just 100 yds nw of the sunken roadbed in 15' fow. Hope this helps.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They are hard to keep on a hook. I took and added bigger trebles to my cycada"s. Bet youll have a gaff next time too!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I Fished the north end Monday noon until 8:00pm. A good friend and I took 9 walleye home 14"-17" and 1 16" crappie. Gosh we missed and lost a dozen fish at the hole. What a killer 1 mile walk pulling all the gear and shanty. Thanks to Linda at Causway Bait for her help. Great gal.. Fished Tuesday on south end old road bed and only got dink perch. Should have went back north. 

Caught all Walleye on either a dead stick minnow or a ((blue/silver)) Vibe tipped with a minnow head. It looked like shanty city out there and it was only dumb luck that the fish went under our baits.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Would like to run up to Mosquito...All that damn snow to fight...Don't mind 1 or 2 inches but not all they have...Getting too old for the fight...How thick was the ice at the North end...Did that pressure crack fill in......Jim.....


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

The ice has came a LONG ways since the pressure crack was open.There is a good 8" of ice and very easy dragging.The snow has either blown away or froze.There isn't an open spot to be seen no cracks.Oh by the way the fishing is great,I have done well everyday I went so far.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Trying to head to Mosquito next week for some walleye and/or perch. Wheres a good place to start and what are the best baits to use for this lake? I hear alot of good things about the north end. Whats the limit on walleye and perch at this lake? Been fishing Wallace and the Rocky for the past couple weeks and I need to try something new. Thanks for any help you can give.:G


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

sliver138 said:


> Trying to head to Mosquito next week for some walleye and/or perch. Wheres a good place to start and what are the best baits to use for this lake? I hear alot of good things about the north end. Whats the limit on walleye and perch at this lake? Been fishing Wallace and the Rocky for the past couple weeks and I need to try something new. Thanks for any help you can give.:G


You're hearing a lot about the north end because that's the shallow end and the ice forms there first. There's good fishing all over the lake though. I'm not sure what the ice is like on the south end right now, but after the cold snap we had it should be okay. 

The north end should be around 8-10" by now. If you choose to fish there, you can't miss the shanties out there. Guys will stack up near the buoy line (you can't fish north of the line). The water is anywhere from 6-10' deep. The south end is deeper. Down by the dam is the deepest and panfish will suspend there. There's also a lot of good under water structure on both ends, try to find a lake map. There should be some on this forum.

Tip a small jig with a minnow and you're all set. Walleye have a 15" size limit and the creel limit is 6.

Good luck. It's a nice lake.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the tips


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

Gonna try to get out there again on saturday. did ok as everyone else i talked to last saturday. was on the south end end for bout 3 hrs then went to the north by the buoys. think im gonna try the north early and make the walk out by the island. its pretty shallow there by the buoys and i know there is a lil deeper water out that way. if anybody wants to meet up, ill be at linda's by 630 or so. ill be in a blue durango or 2 person blue shappell shanty. if anybody has any pointers they'd wanna share that would be nice. do u do lighter jigging in the 7' or something and what the hot lure is. u can pm me if u would like. thanks and any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

sliver138.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, there is no size limit on Mosquito for walleye yet, probably should be. I thought pymatumy had a size limit too.








Walleye Berlin Lake, C.J. Brown Reservoir, Lake Milton, and the Mahoning River connecting Berlin Lake and Lake Milton (limit 6 min lenth 15 inches)


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

No size limit for eyes on Skeeter!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

wow didnt know that thanks snake


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Actually most bodies of water in ohio don't have a size limit on walleye.A lot of the the most known walleye waters have a 15" size limit.That actually is a very small handful of places that have the limit compared to the bodies of water that have walleye.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Whats the word on Mosquito? Havent heard anything about the fishing in a while. Are you guys still doing pretty good. I'll be out next weekend.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Silver, go to the Hardwater Discussion Forum and you'll see the all the ice fishing reports and updates around the state.................Mark


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Went to skeeter saturday got out to the bouy line around 945 fished till 130 there only got one 13 inch crappie and 2 small perch there. Didnt mark many fish was only in 8fow there. then went for lunch. drove to the dam didnt see many people then to the cemetary didnt see many people.. so i decided to fish off the causeway on the north side.. got out there around 415 n fiashed till dark got in 10 fow and marked some fish got 3 keeper perch a crappie and a lil 13 inch walleye..all on a lil chartruese spoon w a stinger. tried everything seemed like once i put the raps on i had fish on the screen but no takers seemed like i was usin the wrong stuff or something.. all the fish came off minnow heads.


----------



## jleh83 (Jan 26, 2009)

hello everyone my name is josh and i am from n. canton. my father brother and i have planned a trip to skeeter all winter but every cance fell through. i was wonderin if it would still be worth the trip? we usually fish smaller ponds for gills and craps but would love a productive day catchin walleyes on a deeper lake. i hear mosquito is the spot. any info would be greatly appericiated. 

p.s. we were planning to be at skeeter tommorow around 10:30 am blue truck with a cap. good idea or bad idea?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

It sure beats sitting at home or being stuck at work. I'd give it a shot, at least you'll be away from the weekend crowds...somewhat.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

jleh83 said:


> hello everyone my name is josh and i am from n. canton. my father brother and i have planned a trip to skeeter all winter but every cance fell through. i was wonderin if it would still be worth the trip? we usually fish smaller ponds for gills and craps but would love a productive day catchin walleyes on a deeper lake. i hear mosquito is the spot. any info would be greatly appericiated.
> 
> p.s. we were planning to be at skeeter tommorow around 10:30 am blue truck with a cap. good idea or bad idea?




go to the causeway bait shop on rt 88 and get your info there from linda. they have everything you need. bait, info, smiles..


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Worth the drive to talk to the Causeway crew! I would stay in 10-12fow where ever you fish and make it an all day trip. Itll be a mess by the weekend if they get rain. Good Luck! Let us know how ya do.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe a bit late for this suggestion but if the walleye fishing is slow, try your successful "pond techniques" at Mosquito. One of the best large gill and crappie lakes in NE Ohio for those species probably due to the abundance of predators. If you target them on the end north of 88, you will prob. be fishing the same depths as the ponds you mentioned-< 10 ft. Post how you did.


----------



## jleh83 (Jan 26, 2009)

well i wish i had a great story to tell but the truth is once again my dreams were dashed and the plan fell through. again... i am trying to go tonight and fishh all the way through tomorrow but with my luck lately im sure ill get there and the lake will be dried up or something. thanks for all your help guys. ill let you know how i did if i do get to go.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ive been there before. Ill be out there Thurs night into Fri. Dont know where but Skeeter's the place!


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

Wait a second, how is this working...I was out at Skeeter several weeks ago and the ice was 7" thick. I was on Erie this past Sunday (Feb 1st) and we have 13" or more...the ice is really only 3-4" there...wow, what the heck happened?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Where did you see that skeeter only had 3-4" of ice. It is problably still over a foot of ice on skeeter


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

peple of the perch said:


> Where did you see that skeeter only had 3-4" of ice. It is problably still over a foot of ice on skeeter


My bad...I was looking at it wrong.

For whatever reason, my work PC show the threads in reverse order. In other words, I have to click on the "first" page to see the latest replies. This computer does it on other forums too- not sure why, probably because it's a piece of ....

For whatever reason, it only does it on this PC, at home, the forum works fine. 

I must have been looking at a post back when this thread was started thinking it was a new post...I never claimed to be the sharpest guy here...ha...man do I feel dumb.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

you just need to change your settings in your profile to show the threads in the right order.


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

With the cold weather today, we probably added another 2-4" of clear ice....even with warm weather the next five days is should be good...just get rid of the snow cover so we can pull a sled...can't find a good mule when you need one!


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I fished a private lake in stow today that had the worst ice I seen in weeks. There was at least a foot of snow on top and half of that was slush. With the snow I seen at skeeter on Saturday I doubt that it made 2 to 4 inches of ice today. I don't know what the snow situation is on Mosquito, but I have never seen a lake put on "inches" of ice in 1 day.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

squito has atleast 12" of ice more in some spots.That was a few days ago maybe a little more now


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i find when i dont sign in my threads are backword to but when i sign in it goes back to what it should be fish master


erieflyguy said:


> My bad...I was looking at it wrong.
> 
> For whatever reason, my work PC show the threads in reverse order. In other words, I have to click on the "first" page to see the latest replies. This computer does it on other forums too- not sure why, probably because it's a piece of ....
> 
> ...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

There is no way that another 2-4" of ice was put on that lake. more like a 1/2" tops.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Guys,
Thought I'd share a pic with you. Just caught and brought in by Leadcorebean 

Crappie, Walleye & Perch.

Thank for bringing in fish everybody.
:B

-Sarah @Causeway


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

that crappie on the bottom looks bigger than one of the eyes.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Brett you are the man!!! Nice catch!


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

Are guys still getting out on the ice?


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Pair of size 12s..fished w bret. good times bud thanks for the secret lure


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

Are those pics from yesterday? Man- it's hard to believe there's still safe ice out there...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

There's safe ice there alright. Monday i got 27 combined. Mostly crappies. 7 were over 12 with 1 at 13. Today i got a dozen crappies. 1 was over 13 and 5 were over 11 1/2. Here's some from monday and tuesday's catches.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I forgot that i posted that first picture on the causeway thread.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks guys!!! and thank u sarah for the post...nice fishing with u too adam ill be ready to go back out this weekend thats for sure.Ice seems ok but there was a few times when it popped i thought i was going in.. my other buddy picked up a nice pike on a vibee also but he was sent back.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Brett, when you just texted me you mentioned nothing about any ice popping! Hopefully another 4" will be put on by this weekend, lol. Either that or I will sit in a rubber raft. Hopefully it will be safe b/c I am chomping at the bit and it wont be long before it is gone. Well have to see how it is this weekend. Nice pics. Looks like some nice perch in there.


----------

